# DX 109LED mod with SST-90 and 3" aspheric lens (110klux)



## pepko (Jun 22, 2010)

here are some photos of my cheap DX flashlight mod
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4213

all plastic parts have been removed and I made a big aluminium heatsink with battery holder ... I was unable to put 4x AA eneloop inside the body with original battery holder so I had to replace it ... main objective was to minimize contact resistance to power SST-90 at high current - up to 10A ... there is no switch, because I didn't find any small switch suitable for high current ... it turns on by tightening tailcap ...

bin of the led is SSR-90-W57-GN200 ... 3" aspheric was bought on ebay ... I measured up to 12300lux/3m, so it is 110700lux/1m ... but it falls down rapidly in few minutes ...

























































compare with KD 52mm aspheric with SST-90 at 10A with LDO10C driver





underexposed





kaidomain NF-500 zoom Q5 with 23mm aspheric 10klux





KD 52mm aspheric with SST-90 at 10A with LDO10C driver 40klux





DX109led with SST-90 and 3" aspheric lens 100klux





kaidomain NF-500 zoom Q5 with 23mm aspheric 10klux





KD 52mm aspheric with SST-90 at 10A with LDO10C driver 40klux





DX109led with SST-90 and 3" aspheric lens 100klux


----------



## pepko (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: DX 109LED mod with SST-90 and 3" aspheric lens*

reserved


----------



## SmurfTacular (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: DX 109LED mod with SST-90 and 3" aspheric lens*



Wow, and some people still think that 109 LED's is the brightest thing on the planet.

Great work. That eBay aspheric lens seems to keep the light in a much more tight beam than the KD or DX lens.

Do you have a link to the eBay listing?


----------



## tino_ale (Jun 22, 2010)

Quite impressive. Now helicopters spotting lights should be designed that way!


----------



## dan1million (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome work Pepko !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Dan


----------



## rayman (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice mod .

So where did you get that 3" lens?

rayman


----------



## overdog (Jun 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:
...best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## pepko (Jun 22, 2010)

rayman said:


> So where did you get that 3" lens?



thanks all ...

i bought this 3" lens ...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380222372090


----------



## gt40 (Jun 22, 2010)

Impressive how much of a difference between the 52mm lens and the 3" :thumbsup:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 22, 2010)

pepko said:


> thanks all ...
> 
> i bought this 3" lens ...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380222372090



Nice beam shots, skipping the switch is a good idea, otherwise no room for heat sink. 
That's the same lens I used for the MagDEFT (I used the same flashlight head mated with a Mag D body). 
The profile is slightly shallower than ideal Aspheric ratio of Diameter/ EFL of 1.4, but it does throw a tight beam.

Also, in my experience, the 4AA Eneloop/SST-90 will only get up to 8Amp or so, so LDO10C driver may not be necessary when running 4AA.


----------



## smokeychris (Jun 22, 2010)

Dude WOW............. I got to try this out for myself. I have got a lens from my mazda 626 from'95 dont know if it will work but if not just try another lens


----------



## pepko (Jun 22, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Nice beam shots, skipping the switch is a good idea, otherwise no room for heat sink.
> That's the same lens I used for the MagDEFT (I used the same flashlight head mated with a Mag D body).
> The profile is slightly shallower than ideal Aspheric ratio of Diameter/ EFL of 1.4, but it does throw a tight beam.
> 
> Also, in my experience, the 4AA Eneloop/SST-90 will only get up to 8Amp or so, so LDO10C driver may not be necessary when running 4AA.



I saw your thread and your experiences inspired me very much ... but I need more powerfull thrower :laughing:

I measured up to 11A from 4AA eneloops ... but I had to mod my multimeter ...


----------



## Walterk (Jun 22, 2010)

+1 for spirit and aproach
+1 great beamshots


----------



## Techjunkie (Jun 22, 2010)

pepko said:


> DX109led with SST-90 and 3" aspheric lens 100klux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice mod.

I like overdog's #7... Who lives in that building?
Thanks for the ebay listing.


----------



## Ra (Jun 24, 2010)

That's one awefull big smilie Techjunkie !!!

@pepco:

Very nice light !!!

But one question:

Have you tried defocussing the lens a bit? With the big chipsize of your led, you must be able to defocus slightly. Spot will still have the same throw at center, but will have smoother edges, no longer that sharp image of the led-die projected.

If you want to test this, this is the best way to try it:

Take a lux-meter and measure the center of the spot at reasonable distance (like more than 20 meter) Now defocus the lens till the center of the spot slightly drops in lux @ 20m..
Then focus back a tiny bit till it reads the same as perfect focus..
Best is focussing inwards, then you even gain somewhat in lumens output..

But if you don't want to do this: No hard feelings !! It still is a great light !!


All the best,

Ra.


----------



## gazmono (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing stuff, but What driver are you using? It seems as if you are running the led straight off the batteries. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## pepko (Aug 11, 2010)

gazmono said:


> Amazing stuff, but What driver are you using? It seems as if you are running the led straight off the batteries. Maybe I am missing something.



no driver ...


----------



## litewhore (Oct 23, 2010)

WOWwill you sell me this light?!?!?!


----------

